# Best Website Block Program?



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

A friends mom wants to block myspace and any proxy site allowing you to access myspace. What would be the best free way to do this?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can block MySpace in the Windows HOSTS file. Do you know which version of Windows she has?

For XP, it's in C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

Open the file in Notepad. Below the *127.0.0.1 localhost* entry, copy/paste the following


> # block myspace.com
> 127.0.0.1 63.208.226.219
> 127.0.0.1 63.208.226.24
> 127.0.0.1 63.208.226.25
> ...


The # entry is just a comment to remind you what the IPs are, and can be left out if you want.

Save the file as HOSTS (not HOSTS.txt) and reboot.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww thankz and would this be easy too take off just incase she wants to let her daughter go back on it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To set it back you just need to delete the added entries and save the file.

EDIT: HOSTS is in a hidden system folder, so to see it you may need to open Windows Explorer and go to Tools > Folder Options > View tab and remove the checkmark from 'Hide protected OS files', then set it back to hidden when you've finished editing the file.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks but will they be able to bypass this with like a Proxy site?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think using a proxy would make any difference, they'll still be blocked. Hang on for a more expert opinion.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

The HOSTS file method is a good free way to block websites, but should not be the only method. Having multiple methods of blocking is ideal because kids (and anyone else determined) can find ways around methods. For example, while that blocks direct access to MySpace, proxies circumvent the protection granted by HOSTS file entries.

HOSTS file blocking can be coupled with Web Content Control software (eg. Internet Explorer's Content Advisor, K9 Web Protection, WebSense, and so on) as well as hardware (eg. Barracuda Web Filter).

Content Control isn't 100% effective. If someone is savvy enough, and determined enough, they could possibly circumvent protection you have on there. What is really important is education and awareness. Teach your children the hazards of the web and how to practice safe surfing, as well as watching to see where they go. There are other useful tips you can do, such as moving the computer to an open area (eg. the living room).

Implement koala's suggestion regarding HOSTS file blocking, as well as acquiring web content control software (I know K9 Web Protection is fairly popular, and is free for home use - there is a myriad of other software available however to pick from). Talk to your kids of your concerns and be aware. Interact and be involved. If you "hover over their proverbial shoulder", you want them to feel comfortable (at least tolerable) to it, or else they will try to covertly hide things you do not want them to do, which is definitely not what you want. And, of course, try to get them to agree on rules you place.


----------

